# 30% off paperback/hardback through Nov. 30 - Amazon.com



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Terms & Conditions:



> ▪ To use this promotion, you must enter "*HOLIDAY30*" at checkout under the "Gift cards & promotional codes" section to receive 30% off any ONE (1) book, with a maximum discount of $10.
> 
> ▪ The discount will be applied to the highest priced book in your order.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for this! There was a book I was thinking of getting for a kindle-less friend.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Decisions, Decisions, Decisions ... which book shall I choose ? I'm much more averse to print books these days - so it will have to be a really really, really good book that I've been wanting


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I used it for a large expensive illustrated hardback I've been wanting....thanks!


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

Thanks, I just ordered a hard cover kids book in a series I am adding to for the kids.


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

I used it for a reference book I wanted in hard copy.  The cool thing is with matchbook price I can now purchase the kindle version for a $7 savings and have the same book on my device too! 
I look forward to this sale every year; last year I got my daughter to order me a second book I wanted so I could save on two books!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, good thought, pickett about the matchbook thing . . . . . does anyone know if there's an easy way to find out if a book is in the program?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh, good thought, pickett about the matchbook thing . . . . . does anyone know if there's an easy way to find out if a book is in the program?


I believe searching here will work.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=s9_hps_ot_clnk?node=283155,7792718011&search-alias=stripbooks&sort=review-count-rank&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=Y96W749VT13W5DTW3DJK&pf_rd_t=5601&pf_rd_p=1740716102&pf_rd_i=matchbook-lp


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I believe searching here will work.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=s9_hps_ot_clnk?node=283155,7792718011&search-alias=stripbooks&sort=review-count-rank&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=Y96W749VT13W5DTW3DJK&pf_rd_t=5601&pf_rd_p=1740716102&pf_rd_i=matchbook-lp


Thanks! It doesn't look like the book I was considering for my friend is in the program . . . . .


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Got 30% off the classic Arban trumpet method (my original -- used -- copy pretty much disintegrated a few years ago):



Arban Complete Conservatory Method for Trumpet (New Authentic Edition with Accompaniment and Performance CD) (English, French and German Edition)


----------

